# Tosin's new Toone build



## celticelk (Oct 30, 2011)

Spalted Maple - Rick Toone | Luthier

It's official: for overconsumption of badass custom guitars, Tosin is the new Bulb.


----------



## Valennic (Oct 30, 2011)

How the fuck do they afford all of these guitars?!


----------



## Electric Wizard (Oct 30, 2011)

That has the strangest neck profile... It'd be like playing one of those concrete things at the front of parking stalls.


----------



## troyguitar (Oct 30, 2011)

Valennic said:


> How the fuck do they afford all of these guitars?!



I'm assuming they don't own houses or cars or have college debts or wives/kids or health insurance so even if they only make $15k they can afford to spend $10k of it on gear.


----------



## celticelk (Oct 30, 2011)

Valennic said:


> How the fuck do they afford all of these guitars?!



Damned if I know. I'm sure that Tosin's getting decent sales on AAL albums and tours, but even so, this is his second Toone this year, plus the two Strandbergs, the in-process Vik, and that new LACS. That's a lot of pricey guitars.

I'm amused that I seem to be stalking Tosin's builds: I've got his Lace customs in my new OAF, and Tom and I have been planning an all-domestic tonewood profile for the next instrument. Mine will probably have a piezo, so if Tosin gets one soon, I have evidence that I'm not copying him. =)

And at this point, I think we can officially say that Tosin has broken up with active pickups, since all of these builds have passives.


----------



## orakle (Oct 30, 2011)

Am I the only here that thinks they have too many guitars ??

Hell, I have 3 guitars, and I play only 1 90% of the time...


----------



## FarBeyondMetal (Oct 30, 2011)

Wow, that is ugly...but if it improves playing I guess its def worth it


----------



## Into Obsidian (Oct 30, 2011)

That wood gives ME wood


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 30, 2011)

troyguitar said:


> I'm assuming they don't own houses or cars or have college debts or wives/kids or health insurance so even if they only make $15k they can afford to spend $10k of it on gear.



That's what I've assumed too, it seems like even musicians in far bigger bands can't afford the gear that Tosin's hauling in. 

Either way it makes me happy to see more porn!


----------



## MTech (Oct 30, 2011)

Valennic said:


> How the fuck do they afford all of these guitars?!



He's a monster player and the center of attention when it comes to 8's it seems so he probably gets them for free or basically cost of parts. It's not like it's any secret people want what he plays on.


----------



## celticelk (Oct 30, 2011)

FarBeyondMetal said:


> Wow, that is ugly...but if it improves playing I guess its def worth it



Different strokes. Personally, I think that the superstrat body style is pretty boring, but the vast majority of players here seem to really like it. I'm used to seeing guys like David Torn and Bill Frisell playing ergonomic Kleins, so that shape is associated with "awesome musician" in my brain, but I understand that not everyone is so peculiarly wired. =)


----------



## Tisca (Oct 30, 2011)

Valennic said:


> How the fuck do they afford all of these guitars?!



When you're as talented as Tosin, guitar makers are happy to give discounts for the PR value. See, already we hear about Toone guitars and he has barely started building his guitar .


----------



## skeels (Oct 30, 2011)

Just to clarify, was Bulb the new Rick Nielsen then?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 30, 2011)

MTech said:


> He's a monster player and the center of attention when it comes to 8's it seems so he probably gets them for free or basically cost of parts. It's not like it's any secret people want what he plays on.



Not a lot of luthiers, especially smaller ones, can afford to give discounts that are super generous. I really doubt he's getting too much off the price. 




Tisca said:


> When you're as talented as Tosin, guitar makers are happy to give discounts for the PR value. See, already we hear about Toone guitars and he has barely started building his guitar .



You may not have heard of Toone before Abasi got one but he was fairly well known before he started this build.


----------



## thrsher (Oct 30, 2011)

I have to say he gets a hefty discount. Im friends with terrance hobbs and he is always getting guitars. B c rich gave him 5 guitars for his signature release and he didnt pay. Buildersoffer him free and heavily discounted guitars all the time


----------



## MTech (Oct 30, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> Not a lot of luthiers, especially smaller ones, can afford to give discounts that are super generous. I really doubt he's getting too much off the price.


As far as not being able to afford or they only get so much off etc.. That's what some would like you to think anyway..
I'm not saying there's something wrong with it, smaller companies can't afford to drop hundreds of thousands on advertising in big magazines and the such..but if they put a guitar in a key players hands then from that point on it's free marketing. I know a guy that signed on with a new company and they gave him EIGHT Customs...he said he'd rather have 2 (1 backup) and a bunch've cash but they gave him EIGHT freaking custom guitars. Another guy that has a Sig with one of the companies constantly talked about on here who tells people flat out for every 3 of his model sold they build him a custom to his exact specs. Or a smaller company that is always mentioned on here that just gave a random guy in a local band a free custom V for playing at their booth the one day. It's not uncommon to see some players walk around the last day or two of NAMM and end up scoring free guitars if not several. With larger companies you've got guys getting paid to leave who they're with, paid salary to play the companies guitars, or guys just getting royalties on Sig model sales. and you can't really argue it on the net because people don't want to hear the truth about something they have to pay $$$$ for themselves. 
.Besides for the builder it's technically a business write off.


----------



## celticelk (Oct 30, 2011)

MTech said:


> As far as not being able to afford or they only get so much off etc.. That's what some would like you to think anyway..
> I'm not saying there's something wrong with it, smaller companies can't afford to drop hundreds of thousands on advertising in big magazines and the such..but if they put a guitar in a key players hands then from that point on it's free marketing. I know a guy that signed on with a new company and they gave him EIGHT Customs...he said he'd rather have 2 (1 backup) and a bunch've cash but they gave him EIGHT freaking custom guitars. Another guy that has a Sig with one of the companies constantly talked about on here who tells people flat out for every 3 of his model sold they build him a custom to his exact specs. Or a smaller company that is always mentioned on here that just gave a random guy in a local band a free custom V for playing at their booth the one day. It's not uncommon to see some players walk around the last day or two of NAMM and end up scoring free guitars if not several. With larger companies you've got guys getting paid to leave who they're with, paid salary to play the companies guitars, or guys just getting royalties on Sig model sales. and you can't really argue it on the net because people don't want to hear the truth about something they have to pay $$$$ for themselves.
> .Besides for the builder it's technically a business write off.



While I don't doubt that this happens with some shops, I imagine that true one-man shops like Toone and Strandberg run into diminishing returns pretty quickly with these strategies. Building free guitars for prominent artists to play to pump up interest could actually take a significant amount of time away from for-pay builds for a single builder, and high-volume interest turns quickly into a long wait list, which can become negative publicity if players get frustrated waiting for their builds.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 30, 2011)

thrsher said:


> I have to say he gets a hefty discount. Im friends with terrance hobbs and he is always getting guitars. B c rich gave him 5 guitars for his signature release and he didnt pay. Buildersoffer him free and heavily discounted guitars all the time



That's Terrance fuckin' Hobbs though. BC Rich is also a lot bigger than one man luthier setups.




MTech said:


> As far as not being able to afford or they only get so much off etc.. That's what some would like you to think anyway..
> I'm not saying there's something wrong with it, smaller companies can't afford to drop hundreds of thousands on advertising in big magazines and the such..but if they put a guitar in a key players hands then from that point on it's free marketing. I know a guy that signed on with a new company and they gave him EIGHT Customs...he said he'd rather have 2 (1 backup) and a bunch've cash but they gave him EIGHT freaking custom guitars. Another guy that has a Sig with one of the companies constantly talked about on here who tells people flat out for every 3 of his model sold they build him a custom to his exact specs. Or a smaller company that is always mentioned on here that just gave a random guy in a local band a free custom V for playing at their booth the one day. It's not uncommon to see some players walk around the last day or two of NAMM and end up scoring free guitars if not several. With larger companies you've got guys getting paid to leave who they're with, paid salary to play the companies guitars, or guys just getting royalties on Sig model sales. and you can't really argue it on the net because people don't want to hear the truth about something they have to pay $$$$ for themselves.
> .Besides for the builder it's technically a business write off.





celticelk said:


> While I don't doubt that this happens with some shops, I imagine that true one-man shops like Toone and Strandberg run into diminishing returns pretty quickly with these strategies. Building free guitars for prominent artists to play to pump up interest could actually take a significant amount of time away from for-pay builds for a single builder, and high-volume interest turns quickly into a long wait list, which can become negative publicity if players get frustrated waiting for their builds.



This.


----------



## thrsher (Oct 30, 2011)

Point being companies and small shops do alot for artists. Tosin is the foreman for extended range.


----------



## Winspear (Oct 30, 2011)

troyguitar said:


> I'm assuming they don't own houses or cars or have college debts or wives/kids or health insurance so even if they only make $15k they can afford to spend $10k of it on gear.



That sentence describes me, but I still need $15k for a minimal lifestyle


----------



## Rook (Oct 30, 2011)

It's not the money that gets me, I don't earn that much but I have very few outgoings so can buy all kinds of cool gear.


Its how they all seem to know about these awesome custom builders ages before everyone else and always seem to be at the front of the waiting list! 

How do these guys find out about these builders?!?!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 30, 2011)

Other forums and most of them have been mentioned before?


----------



## MTech (Oct 30, 2011)

Fun111 said:


> How do these guys find out about these builders?!?!



Online... or more than likely the builder/company approaches them...which again they're not going to approach them expecting them to pay a fortune if anything at all.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 30, 2011)

Well Bulb and Nolly do a lot of production work and lessons I believe, so it makes sense they can afford a few nice guitars. I don't believe Tosin does production, but he certainly does lessons and AAL seem to be getting more popular of late (Ibanez has done him a few LACS models now, which tends to mean they're doing well as an artist). I imagine they make more money off of lessons as most of it goes directly to them (I assume).


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Oct 30, 2011)

i was wondering how long it would be before he got rick toone to build a guitar for him, after the stradberg. apparently not very long at all


----------



## technomancer (Oct 30, 2011)

Thrashmanzac said:


> i was wondering how long it would be before he got rick toone to build a guitar for him, after the stradberg. apparently not very long at all



It's actually his second Toone  Though to be honest I didn't like the "rough" look of his first one at all, it just didn't seem to gel with the super high-tech hardware


----------



## Murdstone (Oct 30, 2011)

I just found out Toone's workshop is literally like 20 minutes from my ex-girlfriend's house. 
If only I knew when we were still dating


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Oct 30, 2011)

technomancer said:


> It's actually his second Toone  Though to be honest I didn't like the "rough" look of his first one at all, it just didn't seem to gel with the super high-tech hardware



True, but it doesn't seem like Rick is that much of an aesthetics builder. Even his nicer guitars such as the Buckskin are rough looking, though it may be intentional. He seems to focus on making his guitars extremely effective, putting aesthetics on the back burner.


----------



## celticelk (Oct 30, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> True, but it doesn't seem like Rick is that much of an aesthetics builder. Even his nicer guitars such as the Buckskin are rough looking, though it may be intentional. He seems to focus on making his guitars extremely effective, putting aesthetics on the back burner.



I disagree. Toone's work is very much about aesthetics - it's just a different aesthetic than the one generally in play among high-end luthiers and their customers. Personally I like his take on luthiery better than 95% of the highly-figured exotic wood guitars that I see around here, which often seem to form a "pimp my superstrat" school of design.


----------



## Malkav (Oct 31, 2011)

Murdstone said:


> I just found out Toone's workshop is literally like 20 minutes from my ex-girlfriend's house.
> If only I knew when we were still dating


 
You could go try out some epic guitars and get a booty call! Phone her and make it happen


----------



## Variant (Oct 31, 2011)

That is epic!  Rick Toone builds some spectacular guitars. I personally _*LOVE*_ this bucking of the "traditional" guitar trend. It's been too long since things have moved forward for guitarists both technically and stylistically.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 31, 2011)

I fucking love Toone builds, as well as Strandberg builds. They are both moving the world of guitar technology forward in large steps.

I want one of both, as both are extremely appealing to me in every way.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Oct 31, 2011)

I do get awfully tired of the jealousy-disguised-as-fandom slant of some of these threads - can't we simply enjoy the guitar and Tosin's playing without all the negative commentary? Some are genuinely curious as to the "hows and whys" of life in the spotlight as it relates to gear but I merely see some functional works of art and hear inspiring music.

Vive la difference


----------



## daemon barbeque (Oct 31, 2011)

Toone is a genius of a Luthier. He totally thinks out of the box, tries to improve every aspect of common Lutherie he is not happy with, and is really interested in feedback and satisfaction of his customers.
Tosin deserves his attention. They are both very good and innovative in their profession, and this fruitful interaction between them can only bring good advancements in current guitar world.

I also love the sometimes rough, sometimes extreme smooth curves, surfaces, edges and all other interesting ideas on Toone's instruments. It makes the unique, ergonomic for that particular player, and it oozes artisan craftmanship. I follow his work since some years already, and he never stopped surprising me.


----------



## 0 Xero 0 (Oct 31, 2011)

I have no idea why Tosin seems to be amassing so many guitars lately. Maybe he's getting some sort of endorsements or maybe he makes a decent amount of money from the clinics he gives  Misha has four different tunings so he (and the rest of the band) would need 8 guitars to have backups. Tosin has at least two now because of the first .Strandberg he has. Either way, I'm sure Tosin has his reasons. I know if I was in his position, I'd be trying as many guitars as I could and I'm sure most of you would too. It helps get publicity for small luthiers that are usually a better value than a lot of bigger companies.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Oct 31, 2011)

Forgive my bluntness, by I must say this: it's unbelievably inappropriate to meddle with people's personal finances and how they get gear and what prices they have as artists. 

I get asked the very same crap on a daily basis and, to be honest, what benefit would ANYONE reap from knowing what prices or discounts I get from brand X or Y? Or how much I earn from sessions, gigs and the like? There is a fine line between an artist being close to the population of the forum (and making actual friends online) and divulging details spanning his personal life, what discounts a luthier is willing to make or not, and how much he earns. Seriously, it's just useless and impolite towards a person.

--- takes a deep breath... Aaah, much better! ---

I never got why people question themselves about guys like Tosin or myself even get so many guitars - to me, it's just variety and experimentation, above all else, it's putting more colours in a palette, which will have both feel and tone inspire me differently. Basically, if you love guitars, you'll just want more of them!


----------



## 0 Xero 0 (Oct 31, 2011)

^ That's more or less what I was trying to say. You were just more, well, blunt about it, haha. If he gets new guitars, sweet. That builder will get his/her name out there and then it gets posted here and we can all drool and wish we had one, haha. If anyone deserves to have a lot of guitars, artists do. I love playing guitar and learning more about it, but I'm not a professional musician and truly don't need more than a couple guitars. Anyways, I look forward to see how different this one will be from the first one.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 31, 2011)

ShadyDavey said:


> I do get awfully tired of the jealousy-disguised-as-fandom slant of some of these threads - can't we simply enjoy the guitar and Tosin's playing without all the negative commentary? Some are genuinely curious as to the "hows and whys" of life in the spotlight as it relates to gear but I merely see some functional works of art and hear inspiring music.
> 
> Vive la difference



exactly. Tosin, Bulb, Nolly, Merrow, Paul... all the others... They all deserve the stuff they get to have. they fucking earned it. And it means i get to hear them do more awesome stuff, so keep pumping them full of gear!


----------



## The Reverend (Oct 31, 2011)

Rick Toone is my favorite luthier. I love the raw wood/space age hardware aesthetic to death. It's rare that you see what I as a layman would call an "art guitar" that's also incredibly playable. Not that I would know, though. 

If he offered a guitar for about $2000, I would first shit myself, and second have him create one for me. I'd feel guilty though, IMO I'd be stealing from him at that price.


----------



## noxian (Nov 1, 2011)

back on the topic of the guitar itself, Toone's comment says it'll feature his new "Exoskeleton" design, which appears to be his take on the hybrid scale design Strandberg made for Tosin (and 2 other guitars it looks like).

so... it looks like Tosin will have another guitar along those lines to play with.
which sounds very cool to me because that design seems pretty interesting concept-wise.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 1, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> True, but it doesn't seem like Rick is that much of an aesthetics builder. Even his nicer guitars such as the Buckskin are rough looking, though it may be intentional. He seems to focus on making his guitars extremely effective, putting aesthetics on the back burner.



Yup, and like most things it boils down to personal preference. I'd love to get my hands on a set of his hardware and have somebody do me some insane uber-high-tech carbon fiber monster at some point


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Nov 1, 2011)

To the people talking about the aesthetic... if you read the very link the one person linked it clearly states...

"I also wanted the guitar to be accessible. Something you would want to play and really use. Distressed finish is perfect for that, simulating the results of sixty years of human touch. All of the mechanicals, however, are pristine: frets, electronics, hardware.

Only the appearance of wear is simulated."

So he distresses them so that you won't be worried about picking it up and rocking out on them, he wants them to be played not to be babied.


----------



## VILARIKA (Nov 1, 2011)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> To the people talking about the aesthetic... if you read the very link the one person linked it clearly states...
> 
> "I also wanted the guitar to be accessible. Something you would want to play and really use. Distressed finish is perfect for that, simulating the results of sixty years of human touch. All of the mechanicals, however, are pristine: frets, electronics, hardware.
> 
> ...



Wow, I didn't think there were builders that would think THAT deep. Sort of inspiring actually.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 1, 2011)

Toone has a bunch of quotes from this thread on his site, pretty awesome!


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Nov 1, 2011)

VILARIKA said:


> Wow, I didn't think there were builders that would think THAT deep. Sort of inspiring actually.




This is considered deep thinking?


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Nov 1, 2011)

technomancer said:


> Yup, and like most things it boils down to personal preference. I'd love to get my hands on a set of his hardware and have somebody do me some insane uber-high-tech carbon fiber monster at some point



toone hardware on an oni carbon fiber guitar?
if you do this i will fly to your house and shake your hand. then steal your guitar.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 1, 2011)

Dan doesnt do carbon fibre anymore.


----------



## VILARIKA (Nov 1, 2011)

Adam Of Angels said:


> This is considered deep thinking?



Maybe not the right way to put it. It's something that just goes unnoticed, and not really thought about often. Maybe not deep, but conscious? I think you get the point lol.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Nov 1, 2011)

I understand now. I think that when it comes to custom builders, this sort of thinking is what it's all about - it's an art and a passion and details are well thought out. It's the real difference between a production guitar and a hand made custom.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 1, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> Toone has a bunch of quotes from this thread on his site, pretty awesome!



Yeah he's pulled quotes from here several times... now what would be REALLY cool would be if he'd sign up and participate in the discussion.



Thrashmanzac said:


> toone hardware on an oni carbon fiber guitar?
> if you do this i will fly to your house and shake your hand. then steal your guitar.





Stealthtastic said:


> Dan doesnt do carbon fibre anymore.



Sadly correct... we'll see what happens though, may have something headless with carbon fiber and graphite in the future anyways  



Adam Of Angels said:


> I understand now. I think that when it comes to custom builders, this sort of thinking is what it's all about - it's an art and a passion and details are well thought out. It's the real difference between a production guitar and a hand made custom.


----------



## VILARIKA (Nov 1, 2011)

Adam Of Angels said:


> I understand now. I think that when it comes to custom builders, this sort of thinking is what it's all about - it's an art and a passion and details are well thought out. It's the real difference between a production guitar and a hand made custom.



Exactly what I was trying to convey when I said "deep" lol. I also thought the appearance of wear on the guitar was more of a mental thing also. That's what I was also trying to get across, the fact that its not something that is put on paper, its more of a mental state of mind, the fact that wanting to pick up a guitar that looks like that would be welcoming.


----------



## Funz (Nov 4, 2011)

GOD those are UGLY!!!
My mind and comfort zone will not allow me to care about these guitars.
Sorry, lol....


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Nov 5, 2011)

Holy shit I love these guitars.







To have THIS as an 8 string would be amazing.
Minus the floyd of course.


----------



## Andromalia (Nov 6, 2011)

No Bugs Bunny joke yet ?


----------



## guitarister7321 (Nov 9, 2011)

I want a Toone so bad. I have for quite a while now. I stumbled across his work a year or so ago, and was amazed. If I ever have the money, I'm getting a Toone.


----------



## celticelk (Jan 20, 2012)

A shot of the new Toone from NAMM: NAMM 2012 Editors' Picks: Day 1 - Premier Guitar


----------



## Indigenous (Jan 20, 2012)

Wow. That thing looks absolutely amazing, in my personal opinion.


----------



## Lirtle (Jan 20, 2012)

Gross
I didn't mind the 7 string build for tosin but this is really ugly. Would be perfect if there were guitars in thunderdome.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 20, 2012)

Yay! Driftwood guitar!


----------



## celticelk (Jan 20, 2012)

Lirtle said:


> Gross
> I didn't mind the 7 string build for tosin but this is really ugly. Would be perfect if there were guitars in thunderdome.



I think it's badass, but then I hate superstrats, so obviously my tastes run a little counter to the majority here.


----------



## Indigenous (Jan 20, 2012)

It's a really sort of abstract looking guitar, which I think is fitting for Tosin. The knob on the side of guitar body is interesting as well. I've never seen that before.


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Jan 20, 2012)

cant say I'd like that guitar if it was in anyone's hands but tosins. He'll play the shit out of it and make it look awesome


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Jan 20, 2012)

EDIT: double post


----------



## themike (Jan 20, 2012)

Does buying a guitar like that yeild cheaper prices since you essentially cut out the CNC cutting, sanding, finishing and clearcoating?

Although I guess things like "welding" could be added to the cost process hahaha


----------



## technomancer (Jan 20, 2012)

Gotta' say I'm not into the aesthetic of super engineered hardware with the rest of the guitar looking like an afterthought...


----------



## celticelk (Jan 20, 2012)

th3m1ke said:


> Does buying a guitar like that yeild cheaper prices since you essentially cut out the CNC cutting, sanding, finishing and clearcoating?
> 
> Although I guess things like "welding" could be added to the cost process hahaha



Toone sculpts his bodies freeform, with hand tools. That's a LOT of work. So: no, probably not.


----------



## caskettheclown (Jan 20, 2012)

You all know very well that if you where in his position that you would buy a lot of guitars as well!


----------



## JamesM (Jan 21, 2012)

Toone is so willing to proclaim a metaphorical, "Fuck you" to everyone with regards to his product. I personally love that. It's what Steve Jobs often did, and look at what he accomplished...


----------



## 80H (Jan 21, 2012)

yes he is a regular steve jobs. the guitar doesn't support flash either


----------



## simonXsludge (Jan 21, 2012)

Indigenous said:


>


----------



## Adeamus (Jan 21, 2012)

Indigenous said:


> Wow. That thing looks absolutely amazing, in my personal opinion.



I am so in love with the Toone builds. This is punk rock in the form of an instrument.

I just love weird guitars and he seems to be about the most out there guy there is, and reading up on the philosophy of how he builds his stuff just adds to my desire. This whole alien build aesthetic he has of using absolutely none of the standard guitar traditions is awesome...

...although I can see where the less adventurous may be turned off.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 21, 2012)

Love it.


----------



## drmosh (Jan 21, 2012)

I think it's fantastic. I can totally see how it might put someone off though.
That is one gnarly piece of ash though.


----------



## in-pursuit (Jan 21, 2012)

personally I love the look of it, very curious about the weight distribution though having an aluminium neck and all. it's probably safe to say that Rick addressed that in the design, he doesn't seem like the kind of builder who would skip over even the slightest of details.


----------



## ivancic1al (Jan 21, 2012)

I love the organic look of that. I'd imagine it's very comfortable to play as well. Damn Tosin, why do you get all the cool builds?!


----------



## MikeH (Jan 21, 2012)

That is single-handedly the ugliest guitar I've had the displeasure of looking upon. And I give no fucks that it's Tosin's. Love the dude's playing, and I love his other instruments, but that's fucking hideous.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Jan 21, 2012)

imo, I think its fugly 

I dunno... a lot of people love staring at car wrecks when they drive by, so I could understand why some would like it 

I'm sure it plays nice though.


----------



## Enselmis (Jan 21, 2012)

Wait, so is the exceptionally hideous/cool one on the previous page actually Tosin's or is that just another Toone that happened to pop up?


----------



## Rojne (Jan 21, 2012)

shitsøn;2833981 said:


>


----------



## JP Universe (Jan 21, 2012)

i'm not feeling this at all


----------



## Jarabowa (Jan 21, 2012)

Just got to see this at the NAMM show today, and damn, that is one thin ass neck! The neck is aluminum IIRC, so it's only about 3/4", maybe 1" tops. I got a few more pics, but they're pretty terrible in comparison to the previous one if anyone cares to see them.


----------



## in-pursuit (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm super keen to see more


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jan 21, 2012)

Aluminum neck? Interesting. Has he done anything to deal with the fact that aluminum moves more than wood when it comes to temperature changes?


----------



## Jarabowa (Jan 21, 2012)

Unfortunately, I didn't get any pictures of the profile or the back of the neck, but here's a couple of the front.


----------



## Jarabowa (Jan 21, 2012)

TemjinStrife said:


> Aluminum neck? Interesting. Has he done anything to deal with the fact that aluminum moves more than wood when it comes to temperature changes?



I only got to ask him a few questions, since the handful of times I stopped by they were relatively swamped, so I'm not sure on that. One thing I did notice was the interesting pickup combo, a BK Painkiller with the Lace in the neck.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 21, 2012)

That "headstock" is....um....unfortunate? 

Perhaps it'll need to grow on me.


----------



## in-pursuit (Jan 21, 2012)

yeah doesn't look too comfortable around the nut area, though we can't see the back so it's hard to tell. also notice the pickups aren't slanted along with the fan.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 22, 2012)

I prefer Tosin's first one, that second one is cool too though. I like how raw they look, but equally high-quality hardware wise.


----------



## thedarkoceans (Jan 22, 2012)

really crap looking IMO haha


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Jan 22, 2012)

I kinda like it, but i am kinda disappointed in myself for doing so. So confused!


----------



## Deadnightshade (Jan 22, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> That "headstock" is....um....unfortunate?
> 
> Perhaps it'll need to grow on me.









Better now?


----------



## gs_waldemar (Jan 22, 2012)

So, where do you apply the ammunition belt, the rifle-scope and the bayonet?


----------



## gs_waldemar (Jan 22, 2012)

Oh, actually I found the slots...


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Jan 22, 2012)

^^^^^^^


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jan 22, 2012)

The neck was designed etc on the site a long time ago, saw it when tosin got his first and I was introduced to the site and started looking around.

I'm sure this has been brought up already but he intentionally makes the bodies beat to shit the point being he wants people to use them and not be afraid to thrash them around or get a ding and baby the guitar etc. 

He wants them to be played to shit, and since they already look the part the rest is pretty easy.


TL / DR: It isn't supposed to be pretty.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 22, 2012)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> The neck was designed etc on the site a long time ago, saw it when tosin got his first and I was introduced to the site and started looking around.
> 
> I'm sure this has been brought up already but he intentionally makes the bodies beat to shit the point being he wants people to use them and not be afraid to thrash them around or get a ding and baby the guitar etc.
> 
> ...



I play the shit out of my guitars... that doesn't mean I want them to look like the body was made by a drunk in his woodshed with a hatchet 

It's Toone's thing, we get it. That doesn't mean we have to like it


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 22, 2012)

Well, if he gets tired of us hating it, Tosin has a very viable weapon there.


----------



## Lirtle (Jan 23, 2012)

This guitar will go perfectly with my pre-ripped jeans.


----------



## Jontain (Jan 23, 2012)

Wow thats .... very unusual.
But not for me.


----------



## JaeSwift (Jan 23, 2012)

Pretty dramatic fan with no slanted pickups? Strange.


----------



## sell2792 (Jan 23, 2012)

Even if it was the best playing and sounding guitar in the world, it't the ugliest piece of shit I've ever seen. Whatever works for Tosin though... I just don't understand how him and Misha have time to play all these damn guitars they've been getting.


----------



## kowoolo (Jan 23, 2012)

it looks like a crazy steampunk machine from outer space  but i would love to see this thing on action!


----------



## Jontain (Jan 23, 2012)

Just checked out some of his other instruments, this guy definatly has his own style, some of the others I prefere but this one just doesn't tickle my fancie, but thats fine because it Tosin's and presumably it tickles his.

However I just noticed all the comments on how he could afford these guitars and how he finds time to play them.... guys really....?

Someone as talented a player as Tosin shouldn't have to justify to why or how to anyone (especially those of us that are just green with jelly). Its obviously his passion in life. Does he need any more of a reason or explanation than that? For all we know (unless there are some on here who know him personally) he could live life completly skint to be able to have such nice guitars.

Anyway while i apprichiate alot of money and work must go into custom instruments there are many other hobbies people in this world do that cost much, much more.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jan 23, 2012)

technomancer said:


> It's Toone's thing, we get it. That doesn't mean we have to like it



Good thing no one said you had to like it 

Again, its just not _supposed_ to be pretty. Its a little too beat up and burnt with a random hole etc for me too, but I bet it sounds and plays tits.


----------



## Malkav (Feb 13, 2012)

I absolutely love it 

It has such mojo, it just oozes mojo, like right through my computer screen it almost feels like the design aesthetic of the guitar is challenging me to play the shit out of it. It's like internally you can feel that the design transcends physical limitations and it appeals to some sort of urge to see how far down the rabbit hole it can take you. 

It really sucks living in a shitty country where the economy is so weak and the local guitar playing populace so backwards minded that an instrument like this stands absolutely no chance of passing through my hands....


----------



## CEUS (Feb 13, 2012)

HumanFuseBen said:


> I kinda like it, but i am kinda disappointed in myself for doing so. So confused!


 


Cool that Toone uses this quote on his website! 

Also love the guitar. It's the 21st century, about time somebody stopped copying the Les Paul/Strat paradigm and progreesed further with our art.

Two thumbs up! Would buy.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Feb 13, 2012)

I love Toone's stuff. Would take it over a superstrat any day of the week. Bring on the experimental!


----------



## Philligan (Feb 13, 2012)

I keep coming back to this thread, I'm strangely captivated by this guitar. I'd give almost anything for the chance to play one and see what it feels/sounds like.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Feb 18, 2012)

Just alot of money anyone? (Dang, wish I could afford a killer custom.)


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Feb 18, 2012)

i think anyone that expected a guitar made for tosin by toone to be in anyway conservative or traditional, is crazy 
that said, i like it


----------



## JazzandMetal (Feb 18, 2012)

I like how Toone pushes the limits. From what I understand, he really works on functionality. The neck profile, the lack of a head, the shape, the balance. It looks like it all helps to make the guitar awesome to play.

And it is great people are making stuff other than strats and les pauls.


----------



## DoomJazz (Feb 18, 2012)

It is a rather Dramatic design, even for a Toone... Something tells me it's the ultimate recording guitar though.


----------



## srrdude (Feb 18, 2012)

Unimpressed. Toone's argument for this guitar is basically:

I want people to be surprised and be pushed out of their comfort zones. A lot of people think its ugly, therefore, SUCCESS! Ill pat myself on the back now.

Well I'm not impressed. Its really easy to push people out of their comfort zones when you hand then a fuck ugly burnt up stick. Ill be impressed when he can deliver something that pushes the boundaries while still maintaining a good aesthetic. Yes, I realize "good" is subjective. But you probably don't disagree.

To be clear, I am not taking a personal shot a him or at him as a luthier. I'm impressed by much of his other work. I think that blur may be a necessary exploration to find something that is truly incredible. But blur is not that thing.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 18, 2012)

Eeeeeeeeeeew. Also I like how toone reads and uses quotes of users from this site but doesnt post here


----------



## celticelk (Feb 18, 2012)

srrdude said:


> Unimpressed. Toone's argument for this guitar is basically:
> 
> I want people to be surprised and be pushed out of their comfort zones. A lot of people think its ugly, therefore, SUCCESS! Ill pat myself on the back now.
> 
> ...



Actually, I totally disagree. Having seen your collection in your recent NGD post, I can honestly say that I'd prefer to play Toone's "fuck ugly burnt up stick" than anything you've currently got. No offense to your taste intended, of course. And I don't see Toone patting himself on the back at all - the post was more along the lines of "this is the thing that I built, and it seems to be generating some strong opinions in both directions."


----------



## Fiction (Feb 18, 2012)

NAMM 2012 | Evan Brewer & Sketch - Rick Toone | Luthier

I know this isn't to do with this build, but it blows my mind the thought Toone puts in to builds, I mean its only little subtle things in like 4-5 paragraphs were he notes posture change in playing and what not.

And on topic, I think it looks cool. I mean its not your average guitar (obviously), but its definitely not ugly, its just.. different.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Feb 18, 2012)

Wow, that is, unique.


----------



## Rational Gaze (Feb 19, 2012)

Christ some of you guys' comments just OOZE with jealousy. It's pretty impressive.


----------



## srrdude (Feb 19, 2012)

celticelk said:


> Actually, I totally disagree. Having seen your collection in your recent NGD post, I can honestly say that I'd prefer to play Toone's "fuck ugly burnt up stick" than anything you've currently got. No offense to your taste intended, of course. And I don't see Toone patting himself on the back at all - the post was more along the lines of "this is the thing that I built, and it seems to be generating some strong opinions in both directions."



Well I have neither a collection or a recent NGD post, so not sure what you are talking about. Here is a direct quote from his website about blur

"Blur's intended work has already begun."

He then goes on to explain what is exactly, "The purpose of this instrument is to reposition the musician far outside his comfort zone. etc etc" 
So, he is saying, this is what i wanted to happen. It is happening. He is pointing out his own success, if thats not patting yourself on the back then I dont know what is.

Also, read that line again as a caption to this image. Just for fun.







"Blur's intended work has already begun."


----------



## siddha (Feb 20, 2012)

I _really_ love Toone's guitars. Top of my list for a custom when I can afford one.


----------



## JazzandMetal (Feb 22, 2012)

It makes a lot more sense when you see Tosin playing it. Two things it is is ergonomic and functional.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 22, 2012)

Damn I love me some spalted maple.


----------



## XEN (Feb 22, 2012)

srrdude said:


> "Blur's intended work has already begun."
> 
> He then goes on to explain what is exactly, "The purpose of this instrument is to reposition the musician far outside his comfort zone. etc etc"
> So, he is saying, this is what i wanted to happen. It is happening. He is pointing out his own success, if thats not patting yourself on the back then I dont know what is.


Musicians _need_ to be removed from their comfort zones. That's how we evolve. We need innovators like Toone to help bring about the kinds of paradigm shifts that propel us into brand new musical territory.

Self affirmation is a vital ingredient of personal success. Criticizing the man for it is puerile and ignorant.


----------



## Solodini (Feb 22, 2012)

Agreed. You won't be forced out, but if you want help then it's there.


----------

